# Endurance Record



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I probably should have cross-posted this on the Husqvarna page, but the ORANGE PIG just set a new endurance record!








Fixed by Admin:
<img src=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Husqvarna0006.jpg>

It actually finished the lawn completely without breaking down or even throwing a belt!!!!!!!!!cruisin cruisin :smoking:  Maybe there's hope yet!!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrat's balmoralboy:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congarts Jim See i told you you have just about replace everything so you shouldnt have anymore problems out of it.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, justs like my youngins car. Right aafter I picked it up for him, I must have replaced all the parts in it at least two times and some parts like U-joints, clutches and pressure plates more than two times. My final fix was to replace the driver. Its run like a champ ever since!

How many hours are on your Husky? Don't get me wrong, I am, not saying your abusing your machine, but somewhere along its life it may have had a tough time or two before you got it. Sometimes problems show up hours or miles way down the line after they intially started, and it comes as a surprise later on. I know you stated it was serviced by a dealer who gave it a good to go checkup, but some dealers leave a lot to be desired. Its just surprising for a Husky to be full of that many problems............you did not have it parked next to a MTD or Murry did you?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> * the ORANGE PIG just set a new endurance record!
> 
> 
> It actually finished the lawn completely without breaking down or even throwing a belt!!!!!!!!!cruisin cruisin :smoking:  Maybe there's hope yet!!! *



copngratulations... I think...


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Hi Chipmaker,

I agree, these problems predated my having the machine - I have about 10 hours on it. The bro-in-law had it 3 years, but one year he didn't mow because he was burned out (- his house went up in flames, not he was tired) They had it back to the dealer pretty much every time they mowed, so they gave up and bought GREEN - a CUT with blower, loader, and mower.

I think the troubles all trace back to a dealer not wanting to provide warranty service and so not doing the repairs completely. For example, the blade timing thing was from timing gears that had broken at the keyway, and from the dirt in the break, it wasn't yesterday it broke. The Idler pulley and the belt problems came from someone replacing a pin with an oversize pin that interfered with the idler and belt. Many times, mechanical problems require you to look beyond the initial problem to fix them properly.

Chiip, you've probably heard me rant on the need for designers to think about the abuse that people should be able to give their machines, so it's reasonable to think I will abuse it, but my abuse will be limited to mowing at full speed, and trying to go around corners at full speed. Also, maybe setting up a hydraulic system on the deck drive train and putting a snowblower on it. 

I won't be doing anything to the machine it can't handle. It's actually a well-designed, heavily built machine, with a decent engine and it should do a good job. I just get frustrated doing other people's work over again!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Corners*

I was out mowing today. Threw a belt when I dropped into a big hole that I thought for a minute she wouldn't pull out of, but otherwise did the whole site with no breakdowns. Hooray!!!!

But while I was out there i was experimenting with corners trying to cut my mowing time, or, from another point of view, trying to keep my speed up :spinsmile 

So, all of you pros out there. What's the best way to handle the corners? Keep the outside of the deck as close to the cut edge as I can? Or put some effort into rounding the corners while the square is still pretty big? I suppose it's a question of getting the straightest line through the corner?

I read on a post somewhere that one guy always did an outside 270 to keep his corners square - I'd have a hard time going that way. I'm less interested in the look than in getting done. What's the best way?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I usually make a few rounds to open up some space on the perimeter first, then when I have maybe 8 feet of cut area open I do the 270 thing, go right past the corner where you would normally turn sufficient to make a tight turn otside of the uncut grass and swing right back in line with that section after completeing the turn. Sort of like an expanded 4 leaf clover. (that is if its a sqare or rectangle shaped areas your cutting, but even on irregualr parcels its basically the same thing. I do as much of the ins and outs to sort of square it up and then do the clover leaf thing again.

I also threw my belt on my JD GX335 three times the last time I cut my grass. Finally figured out what the problem was.......its the stinking design of the so called belt guards. Its impossible to clean out junk from under them unless you get out the sockets and remove them after each use. Impossible to blow or wash out the accumulated junk. I had though about opeing up the small openings the belts enter and exit from on the guards, but soomething told me not to. Anyhow after throwing the belt 3 times with the last time tearing up the belt I took em off and off they will stay. The problem was a piece of stick got stuck in the sheave groove was causing the belt to run up and out. On another occasion I had lots of smoke erupt from the deck. Closer inspection revealed a piece of limb just a tad bit bigger than a pencil got in the guard area and rubbed up against the belt.......The guards on this mower deck (54C The Edge system) just plain suck. Only real complaint I have with this machine so far, other than the lack of arm rests on the seat


----------

